# Aspirin  good for you  and your plant ????



## DrFever (Feb 8, 2013)

Figured i post some info  about aspirin  and  your sick plants   Something  i have used  every  2 - 3  watering  for few years   figured i share some experience 
 my dosage i use is one   tablet per 1 liter of water :hubba: 

When plants are attacked by an insect or disease, certain chemical compounds become more abundant within the plant. The compounds produced may cause resistant themselves or be chemical messengers that signal the plant to produce other compounds which defend the plant from that disease or make it less palatable to insects. Salicylic acid is one such compound.

Salicylic acid occurs naturally within many plants and may have evolved as a defense against insects. Salicylic acid was first isolated from willow bark in 1828. It is chemically related to aspirin (acetylsalicylic acid), which was first produced by the Bayer Company in 1859. In the 1990's, researchers noticed that plants attacked by a pathogen (disease) displayed a 180-fold increase in salicylic acid concentration. This correlated with an increase in other proteins that promoted disease resistance. Later research also showed that external applications of salicylic acid to the plant also caused increased disease resistance.

The metabolic processes that lead to disease resistance triggered by elevated levels of salicylic acid are well documented in the literature so I'll spare you the details. Suffice it to say that the more researchers examine salicylic acid's relationship to ISR, the more supporting evidence they find.

So, can we simply apply aspirin to our plants to promote insect and disease resistance? The answer is "yes and no". Plant species vary widely in their tolerance to applications of salicylic acid and aspirin at varying concentrations. Often at high concentrations, plant damage occurs. However, relatively large concentrations are needed to induce resistance because much of the salicylic acid become immobilized in the plant tissues that were initially contacted during application.

For example, in one study, barely seedlings treated with salicylic acid showed 97% protection against powdery mildew for at least 12 days. Aspirin gave 93% protection. In this experiment, a concentration of 15mM (millimoles) was used. However, little of the salicylic acid (1.4%) moved into new plant tissues after 24 hours.

Syngenta, a chemical company, has produced a salicylic acid derivative called Actigard that is kinder and gentler to plants than salicylic acid or aspirin. Actigard will induce a systemic response within four days and is registered for prevention of certain diseases on leafy vegetables, tomatoes, and tobacco.

There are several other compounds being explored and researchers are finding results similar to those of salicylic acid. Induced systemic resistance is an encouraging development in the realm of pest and disease control. In the end, these methods are safer and less harmful to non-target organisms and the environment.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 8, 2013)

good read     :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

*bombbudpuffa *has a thread on Aspin and the bennifits..

take care and be safe


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice copy and paste. 2002 is a little old though don't ya think?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2013)

P Jammers said:
			
		

> Nice copy and paste. 2002 is a little old though don't ya think?




Not if it still works.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a bit more info . 
Thanks BBP ! 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for finding the thread *TwoHighCrimes*

thats the one I was speaking of:48:


what yall think about giveing Viagra to Male plants used to breed?...ya think his errection would be more than 4hrs:hubba:


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks for finding the thread *TwoHighCrimes*
> 
> thats the one I was speaking of:48:
> 
> ...




If it does you better consult a physician !!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought that commercial said for erections lasting more than 4 hrs, seek a professional :doh: no wonder my wife was mad at me :huh:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 10, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks for finding the thread *TwoHighCrimes*
> 
> thats the one I was speaking of:48:
> 
> ...


 Heyho 4u i was reading that thread again 4-5 days ago so finding it was no problem  

As for the viagra...
 I hear that your stem can make good stiff rope ...for many hours :aok:


----------

